# Base Trim! Before or After Floor Tile?



## DR6 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Always*

Except for certain circumstances, you should always remove the base. Say if it's a fancy three piece base, it will have a base shoe, which may be all you have to remove. But (with a few exceptions,) REMOVAL OF THE ENTIRE BASE IS KEY!!! - TO ANY good floor installation - period. You will thank yourself for doing it the right way as it will usually save time and money by not skimping on the base reinstall/ replacement aspect of your floor project.


----------



## EZ Mode (Jan 10, 2008)

reveivl said:


> I agree with Teetor, and others, on this, except for the "grout to the wall" part. Leave a gap between tile and wall covered by the base or you could wind up with 'tenting' of the tile.


what do you mean by "tenting"?

we always do base over grouted tile, unless you're doing tile for a guy who simply insists that you leave his old wobbly subfloor (yeah, i know) in place, in which case i've had to then grout up to the baseboard to hide the godawful differences in tile height. hey man, subfloors aren't free...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2008)

Never say always. I agree that in most circumstances the base should be removed and installed over the tile *BUT!* I recently remodeled a bathroom where the HO wanted a natural river rock floor and needed to decide on same question. Because the natural rocks were varied in size (all approx. 3/8" high) but very uneven.........Do I grout to the base or do I scribe every piece of base to match the rocks? Ultimately I chose to scribe because the bath was small (how uneven could they really be right?) However, if I had to do it again #1 Even though its looks VERY COOL! talk the HO out of it (PITA factor)  and #2 grout to the base for a cleaner look but raise the base up on a piece of ground not to lose dimention. I posted a pic below.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Tenting is when the tile lifts up off the substrate, caused by having it tight to the wall, so that when the tile expands it has nowhere to go but up.


----------



## CasDev (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah i agree with never saying always
after tile would be the best way nearly all of the time, but we've had to install the base first a few times wiether its because the tiles too irregular like spanish
tiles and the customer doesnt want to pay us to scribe or the tile is on backorder and we need to move on, either way we wouldnt bury the base we'd hold it up the correct amount 1/2 inch or so


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I think tiling up to the trim is for the hacks. Mostly being lazy,say when there is linoleum,slap backer then tile. It looks terrible for because you now just lost almost an inch on trim that was probably already small to begin with.
How do I know? cuzz I just did this 3 weeks ago!!!:laughing::laughing:
I tried to talk the h.o. out of it with no prevail. They liked it....not me. I got paid.


----------



## plaidma1 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Old Post, I know...*

I'm curious which wins: the rule that goes base then carpet, or the rule that goes tile then base?

So what if your'e doing new construction and there's an open room transition from carpet to tile... Are you going to go out once to install the base above the un-installed carpet and do half the room...

Then go out again after carpet/tile is installed and finish the other half of the room?

Or do base first through the entire room?

Which rule wins?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Tile - Base - Carpet in that order


----------



## plaidma1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks, SLS... that is the other way that the tile then base rule wins against base then carpet. 

Still curious if anyone thinks the base then carpet rule trumps the tile then base rule.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Base after the tile


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

Tile, base, then carpet on New construction or full gut remodeling.

As far as just flooring installs, I always remove trim. I don't ask it is just what i do. When I am done i reinstall, and fill nail holes.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

SLSTech said:


> Tile - Base - Carpet in that order


Yep.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Who's putting carpet over tile :blink: :laughing:


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

I have been asked to, but said no.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

After tile.. Thats the right way. And also its better and easier to give yourself room for a little shortness when cutting tile


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Who's putting carpet over tile :blink: :laughing:


Or worse, tile over carpet. Yes, I was asked this once.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Never used MDF moldings in bathrooms or kitchens, always paint grade poplar.If necessary cut the base bottom to line up with the existing.Agreed that all sides should be painted before install.
I have seen the tile guy installed tiles with the shoe mold in place:whistlingover vinyl.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

astor said:


> Never used MDF moldings in bathrooms or kitchens, always paint grade poplar.If necessary cut the base bottom to line up with the existing.Agreed that all sides should be painted before install.
> I have seen the tile guy installed tiles with the shoe mold in place:whistlingover vinyl.


Also do not install mdf where the family cat pisses. I seen a piece last year which swelled to at least 3 times standard thickness. Paint grade poplar, that must be nice.


----------

